
Farmer so sick of poor Internet signal he built DIY mast - tomkwok
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3200291/Farmer-sick-poor-internet-signal-built-DIY-mast.html
======
epalmer
I love his determination. But I wonder why the battery is at the top and not
the 4G equipment.

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
I was wondering the same. My best guess, he didn't want to spend the extra
money for the fiber cabling to the top? Maybe that small of a change in
elevation isn't enough to produce a worthwhile increase in signal or speed?

------
hadeharian
Last mile solution. I need one like that to get FIOS to the house.

